# מילה שאת אותיות השורש שלה גם רואים וגם שומעים



## Diadem

From this site, regarding גזרת שלמים, it states,

מילה שאת אותיות השורש שלו גם רואים וגם שומעים (עיצורים)

I translate that phrase into English as,

"A word whose letters of its root are both seen and also heard (consonants)."

Is my English translation correct?


----------



## yuval9

yes, it means that you can see and heard all the 3 letters of the root


----------



## ks20495

Yes, except the sentence contains an error:

מילה שאת אותיות השורש של*ה* גם רואים וגם שומעים (עיצורים)


(שלה = של המילה)


----------



## Diadem

Very acute observation. Thank you.


----------



## elroy

To avoid saying "whose" and "its," I would say

_A word in which the letters of the root / the radicals are both seen and heard (as consonants)_

That's a literal translation.  I think that in English it would be more common to say

_A word in which the letters of the root / the radicals are both *written *and *pronounced *(as consonants)_

(This is a highly problematic definition, by the way, since א is not pronounced, and neither is ע by most speakers of Hebrew.)


----------



## OsehAlyah

ks20495 said:


> Yes, except the sentence contains an error:
> 
> מילה שאת אותיות השורש של*ה* גם רואים וגם שומעים (עיצורים)
> 
> 
> (שלה = של המילה)


Just a wild guess, but could שלו have been referring to אותיות השורש rather than מילה?


----------



## Diadem

OsehAlyah said:


> Just a wild guess, but could שלו have been referring to אותיות השורש rather than מילה?


 
_Shelo_ is masculine singular, while _otiyot ha-shoresh_ is feminine, plural, so it could not be the antecedent of _shelo_. Also, if you look on that Wiki Hebrew page, there are many more errors. I picked a few up elsewhere. Also, just below that section on _gizrat shlemim_, there's a similar statement but the author correctly uses _shelah_ instead of _shelo_.


----------



## ks20495

מילה שאת אותיות השורש שלה גם רואים וגם שומעים

This phrase literally means: "A word that the letters of its root [one can] both see and hear." 

There's no natural way to phrase this in English...I guess you would say: "A word whose root letters can both be seen and heard."


----------



## Diadem

So שאת is just ש (an _ot ha-shimush_) prefixed to the definite article marker את, correct? It's simply translated as a relative pronoun in English, viz. "that" (or "which," "who," etc.) in English?

Maintaing the same basic thought, how would you personally write that phrase in Hebrew? Or, would you keep it the same?


----------



## elroy

ks20495 said:


> There's no natural way to phrase this in English...I guess you would say: "A word whose root letters can both be seen and heard."


 I think the way I phrased it ("a word in which the letter of the root...") is very natural.


----------

